# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Tel!Mi, virtual consultant, personal assistant, Mivar Ltd., Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Developer - Mivar Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Теория миваров

Published on Nov 23, 2015




> Отрывок из пресс-конференции, посвященной запуску платформы Tel!Mi от 15.10.2015.

----------


## Airicist

Обучение Tel!Mi 1.0

Published on Nov 23, 2015




> Отрывок из пресс-конференции, посвященной запуску платформы Tel!Mi от 15.10.2015.

----------


## Airicist

Работа Tel!Mi 1.0

Published on Nov 23, 2015




> Отрывок из пресс-конференции, посвященной запуску платформы Tel!Mi от 15.10.2015.

----------


## Airicist

Применение Tel!Mi 1.0

Published on Nov 23, 2015




> Отрывок из пресс-конференции, посвященной запуску платформы Tel!Mi от 15.10.2015.

----------

